#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  Configurar tamanho do cache Oracle 11g

## Maurobranquinho

Caros colegas.
Gostaria de pedir uma ajuda para os DBAs que estão familiarizados com DB Oracle. Estamos tendo um sério problema de performance com o que acredito ser um cache superdimensionado.
Estamos rodando Oracle 11g, onde o consumo de memória é de aproximadamente 1.2G porém o cache chega a 5G. Alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar melhor o banco para termos uma melhor performance? Mexo pouco com Oracle mas agora terei de resolver este problema!!!
Agradeço a atenção de todos!!!

----------


## shuttner

Olá
A questão a performance também está relacionada com as queries mal formuladas e os relacionamento e índices criados.
Qual o tamanho dos bancos?

----------


## Maurobranquinho

Cara nós estamos com três bancos: Teste, homolog e desenv respectivamente 18Gb, 16Gb, 17Gb. Como não foi eu que fiz este server não sei como foram feitas as configurações... Quer que eu te passe mais alguma informação??

----------


## shuttner

me add no skype, que vamos precisar analisar bem a situação ai.
[email protected]

----------


## Maurobranquinho

Coloquei este email no skype mas nao achou nada?!?! Me add mauro.ditech

----------

